

Nobel Prize in Physics awarded to Serge Haroche and David J. Wineland - gebe
http://www.nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/physics/laureates/2012/#

======
rubidium
Rabi, Ramsey and now Wineland. A three generation "academic family" where each
has received the Nobel Prize. I'm not sure if that's happened before...

Serge Haroche's advisor was Claude Cohen-Tannoudji, also a Nobel Prize winner.

~~~
rubidium
Too late to edit, but did a bit more research.

Turns out there's a few other academic families (that's PhD advisor lineage,
not genetic) that have received >2 Nobel Prizes.

Of note there are 2 other direct Nobel-to-Nobel lineages of 3 generations:

1) I. I. Rabi -> Julian Schwinger->{Ben R. Mottelson, Sheldon Lee Glashow, Roy
Glauber, Walter Kohn, Samuel Chao Chung Ting}

2) Eugene Wigner->John Bardeen->J. Robert Schrieffer

Rabi seems to be a good academic grandfather.

source:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Academic_genealogy_of_theoretic...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Academic_genealogy_of_theoretical_physicists)

~~~
apl
... which makes Rabi an _astoundingly_ effective supervisor.

~~~
omnisci
Agreed. I am surprised we don't see this more actually. A good PhD advisor can
make a world of difference if s/he is working with a good student. Also, you
maintain that connection throughout your career and tend to work together
(even if informally). Seems like Rabi knew what he was doing.

------
thisrod
This is the kind of technology that's hard to distinguish from magic, even
after they explain how it works. For instance, many science museums have an
apparatus with parallel mirrors, where you stand in the middle and see your
reflections vanish into the distance. Haroche's group built something similar,
but clear enough for you to see images of yourself on the far side of the
Earth. That's a small detail, too minor to make the press release.

